# Big Ron 7 Weeks Out!!!!!!!(pics)



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

PHOTO GALLERY BIG RON!!!!


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

this is the 8th time this has been posted


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

I did not see them yet, So I don't care.


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> this is the 8th time this has been posted



  so what


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

HANK-VISSER said:
			
		

> so what


thats what


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> thats what


Just go get a tan and eat


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Just go get a tan and eat


      
no shit I'm whiter than anyone in my family and they live where its cold, I live in 100+ temp....yet I'm still white


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Hey you should buy a taning bed and tan 4 times a day


----------



## HANK-VISSER (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey you should buy a taning bed and tan 4 times a day



and get cancer


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

yeah right Hank you the one to talk... you have a tanning bed!!1


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Hey you should buy a taning bed and tan 4 times a day


I live in Arizona.....its sunny and warm year round so I can tan any time..


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

So what you waiting for?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm to fat to go out and tan


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

DO SOME CARDIO!!!!!
Here to help you stay motivated, NOT WORK SAFE AT ALL!!!!!!1


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> DO SOME CARDIO!!!!!
> Here to help you stay motivated, NOT WORK SAFE AT ALL!!!!!!1


I have been an a diet for 15 days now and lost 4lbs......need to drop 15-20 more .


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

That's to fast man, you'll lose mass as well.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> That's to fast man, you'll lose mass as well.


No I'm on a small cycle now also, so I'm getting stronger and gaining muscle while dropping the weight.....


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Oh wait you said 15 days ok that's slow enough.
but ehm I'm out of here because it's time to train.


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Oh wait you said 15 days ok that's slow enough.
> but ehm I'm out of here because it's time to train.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Ah nice I though you might need to take some extra test to not lose it, what you taking now?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Ah nice I though you might need to take some extra test to not lose it, what you taking now?


Test: 430mg a week, Deca 450mg a week......and t-3 75mcg ED
8 week cycle


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

That's a very little cycle! just maintaining  the mass?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

first cycle in over 3 years so to me its a big cycle......I will grow like a weed on that amount....but just building back the 40+lbs of muscle I lost.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Why did you lose so much muscle?


----------



## GFR (Sep 7, 2005)

THEUNIT(XXL) said:
			
		

> Why did you lose so much muscle?


quit  lifting for almost 2 years, and this last year I have worked out only once every 2 weeks.....But I have been back in the gym now for over  2 months 3-4 times a week.


----------



## THEUNIT(XXL) (Sep 7, 2005)

Cool bro keep it up, I realy must go train now, shoulders and abs day today so time to lift heavy and scare everybody in the gym.


----------

